# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions > [PC] LF cheaters to play Trials with every weekend

## acoose

As title says ^. Reply or dm me! *(using cheats as well, you dont have to carry me)*

----------


## demonetize

Yo you tryna play

----------


## acoose

yeah whats your steam id. can dm me if u want

----------


## corndong

same here, i'm down, pm me  :Smile:

----------


## mxfuqq

pm me: i play everytime, every weekend =)

----------


## JustReturn

> yeah whats your steam id. can dm me if u want


Add me on discord il you cheat , for play id : Il Della || JeyR™#7371

----------


## BlackDante

if you still need 1 im available anytime steam ID/ 1182540864 Disc/ sorrynotsorrry#4613 :gtfo:

----------


## JustReturn

If you use cheat add me on discord we play together. ID : Il Della || JeyR™#7371

----------


## JustReturn

I send you the discord request

----------


## JustReturn

Guys if you have cheat and wont play add me in discord 

Il Della || JeyR™#7371

----------


## lilkyloxx

Whats your Discord I am down!

----------

